# TIL: Cubesmith small size 3x3 stickers fit Macbook keys perfectly.



## 4Chan (Oct 10, 2011)

I went overboard and crazy with my Cubesmith stickers. Dx
I've acquired ALOT of spare and incomplete sticker sets from stickering many cubes over the years. I found a good use for them!

I used normal size, since I didn't want to waste my small size stickers, but the small size is perfect.







In the dark, the backlit keys shine THROUGH the stickers, so they end up looking colourful and preeeeetty, like so:


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 10, 2011)

That colored backlit keyboard looks really sexy.


----------



## Edward (Oct 10, 2011)

Like I said on tumblr
":O :O :O :O :O, I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE"


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 10, 2011)

Omg so cool


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 10, 2011)

Can u see the letters in the sun?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooope.

But due to the Macbook's glass screen, you won't be able to see the screen in the sun either.
But yeah, the only way to see the letters is in the dark. (The white letters will show up through backlight with indoor lighting though.)

Thanks for the praise people.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 10, 2011)

4Chan said:


> I've acquired ALOT of spare and incomplete sticker sets from stickering many cubes over the years.





Spoiler


----------



## Weston (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy check


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 10, 2011)

cool idea lol, if you can touch type then you won't need to see the letters


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 10, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Spoiler


 


Weston said:


> Holy check


 
  !


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 10, 2011)

4Chan said:


> But due to the Macbook's glass screen, you won't be able to see the screen in the sun either.


 
Maybe someone should've gotten the matte screen


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 27, 2011)

When the keyboard was lighting up, it look real sexy :3


----------



## MostEd (Oct 27, 2011)

didn't Odder have done this to his laptop?
except his probably didn't glow...

you shouldn't have put too much dark ones, hard to see.


----------



## Olji (Oct 27, 2011)

I have something similar to this, with different colors depending on what finger is used for pressing that key, think it's that way Odder has it too when I think about it...


----------



## Carrot (Oct 27, 2011)

MostEd said:


> didn't Odder have done this to his laptop?
> except his probably didn't glow...


 


Olji said:


> I have something similar to this, with different colors depending on what finger is used for pressing that key, think it's that way Odder has it too when I think about it...


 
control keys=blue
vowels=red
space=red
constants=green
The two marked keys(f,j)=orange
even number=yellow
odd numbers=white
missing key=Yellow pyraminx sticker with QJ logo


Ohh nice glow in dark effect!! I hope my next computer will be able to feature that!


----------



## Olji (Oct 27, 2011)

Odder said:


> control keys=blue
> vowels=red
> space=red
> constants=green
> ...


 
Ah, I have red for index finger, yellow for middle, green for ring and blue for pinky.
Although I think that your sticker layout would look neater, gonna try that next time I resticker my keyboard


----------

